# BEST BASKING BULB?



## Johnnys Mama (Mar 21, 2020)

I HAVE A NEW 6X3X3 PVC ENCLOSURE COMING THIS WEEK (MY TEGU WILL FREE ROAM WHEN IM HOME). WHATS THE BEST BASKING BULB TO USE?


----------



## Dylan koch (Mar 25, 2020)

I would suggest just getting a megaray 160watt bulb its uva,uvb and heat


----------



## Debita (Mar 25, 2020)

Hard to recommend bulbs because of the dynamics of every different enclosure. It's one of those things that most of us have to figure out according to our situation. All depends on the enclosure height, length, even the atmosphere where you live.

I like Dylans suggestion though.

Once you figure it out - keep extra bulbs on hand for power outages, or maniacs that start hoarding them. (lol)


----------



## Dylan koch (Mar 25, 2020)

I user to use exo terra solar glows but the heat distance seems very very short so I switched to megaray


----------

